# Exhaust gasket



## Barry J (Jan 20, 2019)

I noticed my aliens 824 with Tecumseh engine was not running well, so I took off the cover to get to the carb, and the carb just fell right off. No gasket , no screws holding carb. We have a storm coming in tonight, can I just mount the carb without the gasket with some screws I have in my cellar, until I can get gasket and correct screws on Monday?
Do I really need gasket 
Thanks Barry


----------



## aveteam (Sep 3, 2018)

It does need a gasket. In a pinch you could make a gasket from some thin cardboard if you don't have gasket material.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

I’m confused title if post says exhaust gasket and content says machine was running poorly without screws for carburetor. Been doing this too long and have yet to see a machine run with out carb attached. Have seen motors run without muffler attached. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seamus#10 (Jan 1, 2019)

Barry J said:


> I noticed my aliens 824 with Tecumseh engine was not running well, so I took off the cover to get to the carb, and the carb just fell right off. No gasket , no screws holding carb. We have a storm coming in tonight, can I just mount the carb without the gasket with some screws I have in my cellar, until I can get gasket and correct screws on Monday?
> 
> Do I really need gasket
> 
> Thanks Barry


Try a little form a gasket from a auto parts store. I think permanent makes it


Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Seamus#10 (Jan 1, 2019)

Seamus#10 said:


> Try a little form a gasket from a auto parts store. I think permanent makes it
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Most Techumseh 8&10hp motors don't have exhaust gaskets. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry J (Jan 20, 2019)

Yes the carb was held on to the exhaust by the black cover. Just put it together without gasket and started it up, runs like new, before it was surging and running rough, but if they don’t even come with gaskets, then ....job done


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

If your saying there was no gasket for the carb to the engine. It does need one. If your in a crunch, just buy a roll of gasket material and make one. I don't even buy them anymore, I just cut them out myself. I have a gasket punch set from Harbor Freight and use an Exacto knife. Not hard to do at all.


----------



## Barry J (Jan 20, 2019)

It is the carb to exhaust gasket that is missing


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

???? The carb doesn't attach to the exhaust in any way. Might you mean the head, which has both an intake and an exhaust port?


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

i've seen some with the exhaust gasket and some without it. always had me curious.


----------



## Barry J (Jan 20, 2019)

Oh I’m sorry, it mounts to the ‘ intake pipe’, which goes up to the muffler, apparently


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Barry J said:


> It is the carb to exhaust gasket that is missing


Now you have everybody confused!


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Barry J said:


> Oh I’m sorry, it mounts to the ‘ intake pipe’, which goes up to the muffler, apparently


Nope! Carbs and intake *NEVER* connect to *ANY* part of the exhaust system! If this is an old L head Tec, you should have the carb, a gasket, a small offset manifold, another gasket, and then the block at the intake port. The muffler attaches to the block at the exhaust port (next to but separate from the intake) with no gasket

https://smallengines.fandom.com/wiki/Tecumseh_3_to_11_HP_4-Cycle_L-Head_General_Information

(Scroll down to 'short blocks' for a photo of where thr carb and muffler attach to the block . . .)

It sounds like the carb has come loose from the small manifold, and yes, there is a gasket/heat insulator that goes there (rather thick, iirc) which you need to have or the carb will overheat, as well as likely have air leaks. The good news is that most small engine shops should have those in stock (at least mine does). Oh, and as I recall, the carb attachment if typically a couple of bolts/studs on the manifold side, and nuts on the carb side. Be sure to get lockwashers under the bolt heads, or you will never get the nuts tightened.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

if it will start and run, then youre good to go though it might surge some.
or just use cereal box cardboard for gasket if need and bolt the carb to the intake 
or u can just bolt it on and just use some duct tape to seal around the intake pipe to carb flange to create an air seal


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Seamus#10 said:


> Most Techumseh 8&10hp motors don't have exhaust gaskets.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


That's news to me. Every one that I've worked on, unless it's had Bubba work on it has had a gasket under the carb and another under the exhaust.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

The one for the exhaust seems to be made of a different type of material.. more silvery color if that helps?


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Yes, somewhat metallic to withstand the heat.

Looking at the parts diagram for the HMSK80 (which I am assuming this is . . .) I don't see an exhaust gasket listed though . . . the HSK70 does, though . . .


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

You can use the exhaust gasket from the smaller Tecumseh engine:

P/Ns 35865 33670A 27930A

Very cheap on ebay. I've used it a couple of times on the larger Tecumsehs.


----------

